# Audio / Video >  Audio kasešu digitalizācija

## Kernel

Vēlos pārveidot digitālā formātā savu veco kasešu kolekciju, atradu vienu kantori kur tās cenas nu ir tādas kā ir. teiksim ar dažām kasetēm vēl būtu ar mieru, bet tik cik man gribētos, tad tur sanāktu pāris soti. reku viņi: http://digitalpro.lv/audio.html
Tātad kādi būtu ieteikumi, lai pēc iespējas kvalitatīvāk varētu dabūt to dziesmu no kasetes uz kādu wav failu. Mani interesē tieši dzelži(aparāts,firma), kas dabū no kasetes uz kompi + vai ir kādas programmas (ne maksas) ar ko varētu noņemt fona šņākoņu, kas ir vecākājām un nodrāztākajām kasetēm. Varbūt ir kāds līdzīgu lietu darījis..

----------


## kaspich

lietotaajs tornislv ir specs shajaa jomaa. tas, vai/ka -runaa ar vinju pashu.
pag, no vienas puses Tev nav ar kaartu 100 LVL shim pasaakumam, no otras - prasi par dzelzhiem..
es saprotu taa: normaala skanjas karte - 100..200+ LVL [pa 100 buus kas lietots], laba deka labaa staavoklii.. nu, nez, ar 100 LVL, varbuut, var saakt..
snjaakonja, kaa to sauc.. nu, piedod, ja nav pieredzes mastereeshanaa, teikshu - pa fikso nebuus. 
es ljoti atvainojos par neoptimistiskajaam zinjaam. man vnk skauzh  ::

----------


## Kernel

Par skaņas karti taisnība, nu ok, tā vēl būtu izmantojama arī citām lietām, bet kasešu deku man gan kkā negribētos pirkt, jo tā man būtu noderīga tikai uz šo attiecīgo pasākumu, varbūt šeit kādam biedram ir tāda manta un varētu par kaut kādām naudām iznomāt uz konkrēto darbiņu, doma ir pārmalt kādas 30 kasetes.
Nu labi, to apstrādi varētu atlikt arī uz vēlāku laiku,jo man tiešām nav nekādas pieredzes ar to lietu,galvenais jau iedabūt kompī pēc iespējas precīzāk.
Tēv skauž ka kasetes pārciparot gribu pēc iespējas lētāk?   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Svarīgākais verķis šajā pasākumā ir nopietns kasešu deķis ar visiem nepieciešamajiem Dolby B/C/S vēderā, lai atskaņotu lentu tieši tā, kā tā ierakstīta. Lielākais kreņķis, ka ne testlentas, ne regulējums nav ideāli; vienmēr mazliet atšķirsies azimuts dažādiem maģiem - rezultātā fāzu nobīdes starp abu kanālu signāliem (tas maitā stereo). Sagādāt Nakamichi Dragon līmeņa rīku ar _auto azimuth_ nebūs reāli.
 Ar parastas skaņas kartes iespējām šai vajadzībai pietiek. Es, piemēram, lietoju MiniDisc rakstītāju kā ārējo ADC šim mērķim. Kaut ko vari filtrēt vēl analogā formātā; es specifiskos gadījumos (vēsturiski audio dokumenti) lieku _graphic EQ_ starp maģi un ADC. Kad būsi dabūjis materiālu kompī, vajadzības gadījumā varēsi niekoties ar _Sound Forge_ utml., neatgriezeniski sačakarēt jau vairs nevarēs.

----------


## guguce

Pareizi. 
Kaut gan parastām skaņas kartēm mēdz būt trokšņi un arī lieli ''kropļi''.
Tikai obligāti saglabā demo ierakstu uz pāris dažādiem datunesējiem un 
tālāk darbojies tikai ar kopijām.

----------


## tornislv

NU jā, kā jau Kaspich teica, man ir zināma pieredze, bet nedomāju, ka lielāka par citiem. Problēma tur, ka es nesniedzu maksas pakalpojumus  :: 
Ir vairāki veidi - viens ir šāds: http://cgi.ebay.de/330523868295 bet nu uz walkman bāzes mehānika.
Lūk, dārgāks:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ION-Kassettendeck-MP ... 336482bc5f
tad ir versijas
CC -> CD recordable (man tam ir Philips CDR 870) - lietojam rewritable un tad EAC un kā WAV uz diska
CC - > minidisc (pēc tam USB data transfer, izmantojot hackotas NetMD fīčas)
CC - > DAT

visos gadījumos pēc tam pa TosLINK var dabūt iekš PC.

Lai dabūtu labu rezultātu, ir lopā jānoņemas. Ja tajās kasetēs nav vectētiņa atmiņas par tikšanos ar Ļeņinu/Ulmani/Kirhenšteinu/M.Freimani vai paša bērna iedziedātas dziesmas, tad es sirsnīgi ieteiktu ar to nenodarboties..

PS Labs (ar labs es domāju LABS) kasešnieks ir, kā jau minēja, pats par sevi saprotama lieta. Man tam ir SONY TC-K808ES, Technics RS-AZ6 un AIWA AD-F880 
Technics ir ar izurbtu caurumu panelī galvas grozīšanai. Plus vēl vajag mērinstrumentus azimuta precīzākai pieregulēšanai, ja to dara profesionāli, nevis "uz ausi" ar pogas MONO palīdzību.

----------


## kaspich

kvalitaate jebkuraa gadiijumaa, lai ar kaadu apriikojumu ciinitos, buus vnk nozheelojama.
a) ir pagaajushi 10+ gadi, kopsh taas kasetes ir ierakstitas. pat, ja ierakstiitas veelaak, razhotas ir ljoti sen. tur vairs nekas klausaams nav, pat ja bija
b) kaadaa liimeni saakotneeji tur viss bija? apshaubaamaa. ja lietotaajs buutu baigais Lapinskis2, nebuutu sho jautaajumu. 90tajos labi ja katra 10taa bija klausama, laba - labi ja karta 50+..
c) no muusdienu viedoklja VISI pamatparametri ir vnk neklausaamaa limeni.. 'snjaakonja' jau ir mazaakaa probleema. detonaacija, THD, faazu probleemas, AFR, AFR pie lielaakiem level, u.t.t.
iesaku miskasti [kaa es ar saviem maisiem izdariiju] un kaut mp3 netaa  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kā jau minēju savās pārdomās, galvenais ir saturs. Ja tajās kasetēs ir Modern Talking jebšu Čikāgas piecīši, tad nafig.
Ja tur ir Dzelteno Pastnieku būtlegieraksti, tad ir jēga ņemties, kaut vai lai Baušķeniekam uzdāvinātu. Man, piemēram, bija lentā no pults 1983 gadā Maskavā rakstīts OPUS koncerts. Pēc 25 gadiem Zigis bija makten priecīgs to paklausīties  ::

----------


## Didzis

Par cik nekad dzīvē neesmu lietojis kasešu ierakstus un nekad tos neesmu uzskatījis par kvalitatīviem, tad pilnīgi pievienojos viedoklim- nav vērts čakarēties. Labāk muzičku nokačāt internetā un pats švakākās kvalitātes MP3 būs labāks par veciem kasešu ierakstiem(gan tūlīt kāds audiofans maninolamās). Cita lieta, ja tais kasetēs tiešām kādi unikāli ieraksti. Man vakar viens vīruks piezvanīja un izmisis meklēja krievu kasešnieku Ļegenda. Esot kautkādas atmiņas ierakstītas kasetēs ar mazu ātrumu. Laikam tak tas kasešnieks rakstījis ar ''otro robu''  ::  . Dikti priecīgs bija, kad izstāstiku, ka var tos ierakstus iedzīt kompī ar parastu kasešnieku un tad programā palēnināt. Vārdu sakot, ja tādas problēmas, tad vērts čakarēties, a citādāk met tās kasetes ugunī.

----------


## kaspich

tos laikus atceroties, nostaljgjija naak virsuu..
es savu Vilma 204 izdemoleju konkreti. milziiga plate [ar kaadiem 30+korpusiem logjikas] bija FAPCH sisteemai aatruma stabilzieeshanai.  ar labaam kaseteem detonaaciju zemu vareeja dabuut; tad ar SHIM rakstiiju - 19000hz pie in level -3db vareja izspiest. bet, kas taas par mociibam.. danuna..

----------


## janisp

Man kaut kur ir Aiwa portat."džindžāla" ar CC+CD+MD, bet nav mini disku, ja nedzenas pēc kvalitātes, tad var mēģināt no CC uz MD tad pa toslink uz kompi... no 30 kasetēm tai nekas nenotiks. Vienīgi jāpārbauda,kas pa šiem gadiem ar mehānikas gumijas daļām, sen.sen nav lietota, kā jau relikvija no 90 gadiem...

----------


## guguce

Citi te gatavi pirkt hroma kasetes, bet tu šitā.
Nolamāju Didzi  ::  
Ja no ieraksta var izspiest tik daudz, lai to varētu atkārtot (tu un citi to saprot). 
Tad ir vērts. 
Kasetēm ar laiku ieraksts izdziest, it sevišķi augšas samazinās, tas ir atkarīgs no to ieraksta veida. 
Šajā sakarā Lapinska kasetēm nav nekādu problēmu - var redzēt, ka cilvēks ir *strādājis*. 
Bet, ja ieraksts ir tā vērts, tad pasēžot dažas dienas un naktis pie datora (vienai dziesmai), to var atgriezt .

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> no CC uz MD tad pa toslink uz kompi...


 MD nav tāds deficīts, bet uz tā nav jāliek (visādi ATRAC), uzreiz pa optisko kabeli uz S/PDIF in.

----------


## tornislv

autors varēja iepostēt, ko tad īsti domā dzīt. Moš šim ir nekur nedzirdēti QUEEN koncert būtlegi  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> švakākās kvalitātes MP3 būs labāks par veciem kasešu ierakstiem(gan tūlīt kāds audiofans maninolamās).


 Protams! Ulda piesauktais Sony 808 ES ar _closed loop dual capstan_ un _headroom extension_ (dinamisko priekšmagnetizāciju) uz labas kasetes raksta labāk par tavu veco darba STM-610 ar 15 ips. (pirmajā gadījumā tik ar šķērēm nevar montēt). Ja oriģināls bijis labs vinils, tā kasete ar _pure analog_ ir baudāma, atšķirībā no kakaina, netā atrodama mp3.
 Par fāzēm - ja oriģinālās kasetes rakstītājs būtu iedomājies ierakstīt dažas sekundes tīru toni, nebūtu problēmu ar goniometra palīdzību uzreiz nolikt azimutu vietā. Grozot galvu, lai panāktu pēc iespējas mazāku "caurumu" stereobildes vidū, rezultāts nebūs optimāls.

----------


## Didzis

Nu re, es tak teicu, ka mani tūlīt nories kasešnieku fani  ::  . Ir pilnīgi bezcerīgi strīdēties, ja patīk ieraksti uz ceturtā ātruma un tāda skaņa apmierina, tad tik uz priekšu. Nez kapēc pro lietās neko nerakstīja uz tik maziem ātrumiem, bet nu labi. Es uzskatu, ka kasetes bija sava laika širpotrebs, tāpat kā tagad MP3.

----------


## Kernel

O, kas te sarakstīts..   ::  
Nu no šī sapratu, ka man pārgāja vēlme to čupu dzīt iekš pc, jo nu jā liela daļa no tiem Modern Talking, Abbas hujabbas utt..
bet ir gan dažas (4-5) kasetes kuras tiešām vēlos pārciparot, kādās divās ir vecvecvecvecmāmiņu runas un tādas lietas, kuras nevēlos zaudēt. Vēl dažās ir Alda Drēģera dzērājdziesmas, kuras nezkāpēc tādās skaņās kā kasetēs iedziedāts nekur netā neatrodu..  ::   un nu jā tā jau vairāk nostaļģija, kad sīks biju Drēģeris bij man topā  ::  

Bet jautājums vai kasešu lentai kautkas notiek, zūd kkāda informācija laika gaitā, ja viņas netiek izmantotas? Dažām jau tur būs pāri 20... par kvalitāti var piekrist, nekas labs tur nav, vnk vēlētos, lai tieši rakstīšanas procesā neizmainītu skaņu jūtami vēl vairāk + neuzietu tur kkādi trokšņi virsū..
Katrā gadījumā paldies par ieteikumiem!

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, par "širpotrebu" tev neviens neiebilst. Tevi mēģina pārliecināt, ka vinilu un kaseti var klausīties ilgi un justies komfortabli, ar visiem troksnīšiem un detonācijām. No mp3 utml. pēc dažām stundām galva sāks sāpēt. Ja kasete ir no laba brenda augstā gala (TDK SA-X, piemēram), ierakstīta rūpīgi nokalibrējot 3-galvu magnetofonu, uzglabāta pareizi, spēlēta tik uz nopietna mehānisma (kas netiek ar magnētiskām plaķenēm un tādu pat skrūvgriezi čakarēts!), tad arī pēc 30 gadiem tā būs baudāma. Līdz ELCASET (ar 1/4" lentu un 9,53 cm/s) pasaule nenonāca, pārāk jau tā bija piekakāta ar Philips kompaktkasetēm, bet dižie brendi arī šajā formātā bija sasnieguši fantastiskus rezultātus tam laikam, pie šauras lentītes ar smieklīgu 4,76 cm/s...

----------


## kaspich

es bisku oponeeshu. savulaik biju baigais kaseshu cieniitaajs, no malas varbuut pat likaas - nedodiet sievieti, tik ar kaseteem/kasetniekiem pabakstiities..
sore, no shodienas viedoklja - mp3 ir saliidzinosha paradiize.
ok, es nerunaaju par 128k. 320k vai VBR ap/virs 200k ir klausaams. un, buusim godiigi, blindaa lielaako dalju no muusdienu 'mastereetaa' materiaala neatskjirsiet no SACD [ja nu taadaa izdosies dabuut] vai CD original.
ok, es nerunaaju par trance/vocal trance/house, piemeram, kas biezhi vien vispaar celjo mp3, bet pat synth pop/pop - 99% taas ir shausmas, kaa tas materiaals ir sagatavots. tur jau 320k ir griesti. 
savukaart, ja ir raritet, vai kvalitatiivs materiaals - nekadu shaubu, tikai CD.

----------


## Kernel

Nez vai var un uz kādiem aparātiem var just dzirdamu atšķirību FLAC vs CD...

----------


## kaspich

> Nez vai var un uz kādiem aparātiem var just dzirdamu atšķirību FLAC vs CD...


 shaubos. labam CD taa atskjiriiba koda buus 0.
kaut gan stulbi - PC lasiitajiem nesuporteet korektu RS dekodeeshanu. blin, butu lomiijushi par taam autortiesiibaam, bet buutu vismaz chipseti bijushi..

----------


## tornislv

> O, kas te sarakstīts..   
> Bet jautājums vai kasešu lentai kautkas notiek, zūd kkāda informācija laika gaitā, ja viņas netiek izmantotas?


 diemžēl notiek gan. Vesela kaudze visa kā. Sākot ar magnētisko print-through, magnetizējuma samazināšanos dabas procesu rezultātā (tur gan ilgāks laika posms vajadzīgs - krievi savulaik izveda visu trešā reiha ierakstu arhīvu , un tās lentas joprojām skanot - diez kas tās tur Baltajos Stabos klausās... Furtvengleru kādu nebūt... ), beidzot ar emulsijas salipšanu, izkalšanu, nobiršanu, virsmas spriegumu utt. Savulaik instrukcijās rakstīja, ka reizi gadā lenti vajagot pārtīt.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Starpību dzird - starp CD un CD! Tā izrādīsies milzīga, ja salīdzināsi teju pirms 30 gadiem Telarc/PolyGram uzspiestu disku ar ceturtdaļgadsimtu jaunāku  fig-viņ-zin brendu. Formāts nav vienīgais, kas kvalitāti nosaka.

----------


## tornislv

Starpību jau dzird ne starp formātu, bet starp saturu. Var jau nopirkt uz lētas ACME matricas Latgalītē rakstītu audio CD , kas iegūts no netā nozagtiem mp3, kas sakompresēti no vecas nociparotas oriģinālās veikalā pirktās kasetes (vot TĀS gan skanēja kā pilnīgs sūds, atšķirībā no Lapinska, Moņa un Ko uz labiem aparātiem ar atbildību rakstīta produkta, pie kam bieži tām oriģinālajām kasetēm blieza iekšā uzreiz abas puses no ruļļa ar 4x ātrumu un tikai tad lentu griez un tina iekšā pašā kasetē). Es, piemēram, agrīnos bītlus mierīgi varu klausīties mp3 formātā, tur nekāds baisais endžinērings un miksings tajos 4 vai 8 trackos nebija... Savukārt daža laba SONY Metal Master vai That' s ZX man joprojām liekas ka skan ne sliktāk par viduvēju CD.

----------


## Didzis

Isegrim, a kur es esmu teicis, ka skaņuplates skan slikti. Es kā sugu nekad neesmu atdzinis kasetes, jo nu nevar salīdzināt skaņas kvalitāti no skaņuplates un skaompresētas lentas ar ceturto ātrumu  ::  
Vot pasakiet man, nu nafig vispār mūsdienās vajag izmantot visus tos FLAC, MP3 un citus sū**. Kas, vietas uz cietņiem maz, fleškas mazas, DVD diski mazi? Nu nafig to skaņu vajag aiztikt. Būtu mana noteikšana, es rakstītu skaņu daudz augstākā kvalitātē kā CD standartā. Nu jā, diemžēl tirgu nosaka pelēkā masa, kurai ar MP3 sen diezgan  ::  .

----------


## kaspich

stop. nu, tas, ka dazhaadu materiaalu/saturu CD skanees dazhadi, ir skaidrs  :: 
domaaju - jautaajums bija: vai FLAC nospiests CD [pienjemsim, ideeali paardziits, vai wav uzreiz uz DAC] skanes savaadak kaa original  ::

----------


## kaspich

tiiri filosofisks jautaajums - cik taalu/dzilji ir veerts tiekties uz perfekciju? kuraa briidii beidzas racionaali apsveerumi un saakas fetishisms?
kuraa briidii ir veerts apstaaties, nepirkt lielaku TV, bet aizbraukt uz Liepaaju vai Lielo Kanjonu [atkariibaa no iespejaam] un redzeet visu pasham, nevis reproduceetu?
kuraa briidii pirkt kaarteejo MBL, jeb aizbraukt 300km liidz Traakju pilij un dzirdeet Jurga klatienee?

----------


## Kernel

> jautaajums bija: vai FLAC nospiests CD [pienjemsim, ideeali paardziits, vai wav uzreiz uz DAC] skanes savaadak kaa original


 Tieši tā  ::  
nesaku ka man speciāli patīk klausīties mp3, ja es tajā pašā laikā varu baudīt ko labāku, bet ja man teiksim nav iespējas nopirkt, dabūt kādu CD, tad daudz ko var atrast netā kā FLAC, es te domāju teiksim par 80 gadu gabaliem.. īsti gan nezinu no cik kvalitatīviem informācijas nesējiem tādi FLACi ir taisīti, tāpēc arī tāds jautājums bija.

----------


## kaspich

taatad: FLAC mums ir bezzudumu kodeks. tas noziimee - info tiek sapakota/atpakota 1:1. bez variantiem. kods sakritiis bits bitaa, baits baitaa.

ir niansiite. CD chipi, lasot disku, kljuudas korigjee, izmantojot ietverto Rida Solomona kljudu izkjershanas algoritmu. PC CDROM chipseti sho kodu [peec manaa riiciibaa esoshaas info] korekti izkjert nemaak/nedara. liidz ar to - kamer ieguustam FLAC failu, IR iespeejama kljuudu salasiishana.
tachu, ja original ir kvalitatiiva matrica, lasiits tiek vairaakas reizes, iespeeja, ka tiks sakjertas kljuudas, ir maza.

----------


## Long

Kaspich, priekš PC ir EAC, kas kļūdas izlabo. Internetā ir atrodama instrukcija ar "pareiziem" EAC iestatījumiem, lai iegūtu precīzu CD kopiju.
Bet tas jau velk uz jaunu PC audio tēmu.

----------


## tornislv

velk gan uz citu tēmu... starp citu, EAC ir vienīgā programma, par kuru es esmu dziļi pateicīgs veidotājam, pirms 10 gadiem aizsūtīju šamam kaudzi ar pastkartēm, ko šis krāja, bet aizvakar caur PayPal godīgi samaksāju mazas naudiņas par jauno 1.0 prebeta versiju.

----------


## guguce

Veicu dažādu kodeku pārbaudes spiežot vienu dziesmu dažādos formātos.
Un kaut es FLACam uzticos, bet salīdzinot ar wav 
frekvenču analizators parādīja mazāku līmeni un līdz ar to 
mainās dažādu skaņu uztveršana.

----------


## kaspich

ko?????????????
kaa tas ir iespejams? meklee lazhas meerijumos.
FLAC kodee/dekodee, PRECIIZI atjaunojot kodu bits/bitaa. tur NEKAADI NEVAR buut atswkjiriibas pat noapaljoshanas liimeni, kur nu veel spektra analizatoraa redzamas. FAIL

----------


## tornislv

Hm, ja nav spiests ar komandrindas flacu, bet ar frontendu, maz kādi joki parametros tur izlien... es reiz uzrāvos uz lame mp3 frontenda, kur autors, "labu gribēdams" , bija iekompilējis jau exē iekšā "normalize" parametru. Teorētiski jau nu lai kas, bet flacs jau nu vismaz līmeni nevarētu mainīt. Starp citu, ja wav failam ir izteikts DC offset, tad enkoderi gan mēdz sajukt prātā... tiesa, kāda jēga mūsdienās ir no wav taisīt flac, lai ieekonomētu tos 40% apjoma, nezinu. Bet tās jau tikai manas veca perdeļa pārdomas.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja ir, uz kā tos FLAC spēlēt, tad kāpēc gan neietaupīt tos pašus 40%? Pāris desmiti megabaitu uz skaņdarba sanāks. Jebkurā brīdī wav atpakaļ no FLACa būs iespējams dabūt. Ir pārbaudīts - fails 1:1 sanāk pēc kompresēšanas-dekompresēšanas. Pat visi metadati saglabājas. Pēc būtītbas FLAC ir tas pats, kas failu arhivators (zip, rar), tikai optimizēts audio datiem.

----------


## ansius

mana artava, uz FLAC ir vērts turēt ja vairums tavas kolekcijas ir no oriģinālajiem CD dzīti  :: , kā man vai, piem., skaņu efektu bibliotēka, kas nespiestā veidā aizņem 70GB saspiestā (FLAC) - 40GB. Ja tas ir vienīgais kas tev ir uz kompja tad vēl neko, bet ja tā kā man uz 4.5TB brīvi ir tikai 500GB tad... un viss ir piebāzts ar lietām kuras vajag...

FLAC gui, kas ir oriģinālais problēmas netaisa jo tā pat iekšienē lieto tikai komandrindu, un piedod ja tu pamanīji atšķirību tad visticamākais ir dekodera automātiskā replay gain dēļ, ja automātika atslēgta, atšķirībai vienkārši nav kur rasties.

par kasešu dzīšanu, man studijā stāv Tascam 202mkIII, Sony TC-WR635S (kā arī Fostex D5 (DAT digitālā kasete), Alesis ADAT-XT (SVHS kasete digitāli 8ch)) kasešu maģi, varam ko sarunāt, bet izmaksās tev tas adekvāti patērētajam laikam...

----------


## Kernel

> par kasešu dzīšanu, man studijā stāv Tascam 202mkIII, Sony TC-WR635S (kā arī Fostex D5 (DAT digitālā kasete), Alesis ADAT-XT (SVHS kasete digitāli 8ch)) kasešu maģi, varam ko sarunāt, bet izmaksās tev tas adekvāti patērētajam laikam...


 Nu ok, bet es jau nezinu cik maksā Tavs laiks. Teiksim cik ilgi vajadzētu noņemties ar 4 kasetēm un līdz ar to arī cik tas izmaksātu..   ::

----------


## ansius

> Nu ok, bet es jau nezinu cik maksā Tavs laiks. Teiksim cik ilgi vajadzētu noņemties ar 4 kasetēm un līdz ar to arī cik tas izmaksātu..


 nu rēķini - kasetē 60 minūtes x 4gab = 4 stundas vismaz. cik tu pats būtu ar mieru saņemt par 4stundām sava darba? ja nu izdomā ka gribi, pm

----------


## Delfins

tas jau tāds rupjš aprēķins.
palaid kaseti un paralēli kaut ko daries. ja vajag tikai pārdzīt.

----------


## tornislv

Un atkal mēs lasām mūsdienu ideoloģiju pilnībā aprakstošus vārdus. Tādas attieksmes dēļ mēs arī esam pakaļā. Ko tu teiktu, ja zobārsts iebāztu tev mutē urbi, bet pats paralēli skatītos seriālu?
Un ja tiesas zālē tavs advokāts spēlētu solitairi? "Man tagad nav jārunā, tur prokurors kaut ko lasa no papīra"
Īsts profesionālis uzņemas ne tikai darbu, bet arī atbildību, un šī atbildība par rezultātu prasa šo laiku veltīt procesam.
Kā teica mans armijas majors (vai arī tas bija anekdotē) - Ja jūs esat visi tik gudri, kāpēc ierindā nemaršējat?
Tāpēc, ja vēlies REZULTĀTU, jāmaksā būs par profesionāļa stundām. Ja nevēlies, var ar pacaniem alu dzerot pats to izdarīt. Ar attiecīgu kvalitāti. 

Un beidzot, tā tehnika arī kaut ko maksā, vai tu domā, ka tā no gaisa nokrita?

----------


## Delfins

Kā Jums nepatīk izlasīt pēdējo teikumu un nepadomāt..
tornis, un es šaubos, ka novērtēs to prof. pieeju, tas tā, doma garāmejot.

----------


## kaspich

Delfiin - ha, nesaprati Tu, par ko Tornis runaa.
redz, profam [ar to vinjsh atskjiras no paarejiem] - nav buutiski: noveertess, preemiju iedos, vai nee, shodien spiid saule vai liist.
ja vinjsh darbu uznjeemaas, tad dara taa, kaa tam jaabuut.
ok, ja nenoveertees, tad jau vispaar, mok.. var pats lalalaaaa iedziedaat mikjii?

te jau bija teema par studiju darbu un kvalitaati. kaads tam sakars ar to, ka 90% klausaas MP3? taapeec var haltuuret?

ok, 90% auto brauc pa pilseetaam. tad riepas arii liidz 60km/h. pusi gada ir vasara - dziivokljiem buuveejam tikai 2 sienas..

es katrai kasetei atveeletu 2..4h. tak peak search nav shai tehnologjijai. var naakties pec puses paardziit no jauna. var aizkjept galvinja, var kaada cita liga iemesties.
ja kasete no vairakiem fragmentiem/vairakos posmos rakstiita.. vispaar vaaks. katram posmsm - levelings, azimuts, ideaali - dinamiskaa un tembralaa prieksapstraade..

un shaadiem darbiem VISU laiku ar 100% uzmaniibu jaaseko liidz, pat fonaa neko nedarot.

----------


## Delfins

Es visu sapratu pareizi.
Bet ja cilvēkam pietiek tikai "pārdzīt" uz labas tehnikas, profs var nolaist cenu, sakost zobus un mazliet nopelnīt. Vēl jo vairāk - darbu paveic tehnika.
Tas nav tas pats, kas celtniekam vai tam pašam meistaram, kur ar savām rokām jālodē vai jāliek kieģeļi - tad jā, haltūra nav pieļaujama/vēlama (pats pie tā pieturos, kad ņēmu progr. haltūrdarbu)

----------


## kaspich

> Es visu sapratu pareizi.
> Bet ja cilvēkam pietiek tikai "pārdzīt" uz labas tehnikas, profs var nolaist cenu, sakost zobus un mazliet nopelnīt. Vēl jo vairāk - darbu paveic tehnika.
> Tas nav tas pats, kas celtniekam vai tam pašam meistaram, kur ar savām rokām jālodē vai jāliek kieģeļi - tad jā, haltūra nav pieļaujama/vēlama (pats pie tā pieturos, kad ņēmu progr. haltūrdarbu)


 
skarbi.. vnk skarbi..

'darbu paveic tehnika..' FAIL peec buutiibas. darbu  paveic CILVEKS. Tehnika - tikai INSTRUMENTS. kaa celtniekam betona maisiitaajs, sliipmashiina, elektriskais urbis.

nav taada 'vnk paardziit'. NAV. vo, paardzen. taa/vnk. tas tachu nebuus klausaams, un naudas [jebkaadas summas] vietaa pamatoti Tevi pasuutiis nah.

----------


## ansius

> Bet ja cilvēkam pietiek tikai "pārdzīt" uz labas tehnikas, profs var nolaist cenu, sakost zobus un mazliet nopelnīt.


 ne velti, mūsu tēvzeme ir smagā pa.....

Esmu pieķēries pie vienas domas ko man pateica Didzis - Ja es lietojot savas smadzenes nevaru nopelnīt vairāk kā santehniķis, nafig tad to darīt... Mēs paši sevi norokam, strādājot par santīmiem, un sūdzoties ka galus nevaram savilkt kopā.

totāls offtopic, bet ilustrācijai, no mana laika sadzīves tehnikas servisā:

atnāk onka ar putekļsūcēju kuru bija nopircis pa kādiem 20 Ls lietotu, un protams ka nodedzinājis. Prasa cik maksās remonts (pirmkārt, lētie putekļsūcēji nav domāti remontam, otrkārt, detaļas maksā dārgāk nekā jauns veikalā, utt), par atbildi gandrīz vai apvainojās, prasija vai nevar pa 5čuku sačibināt lai vēl brītiņu paiet... sačibināt jau var, tikai garantiju nedod nekādu ka ies kaut 5 minūtes... sāls tāda -> nafig darīt to kam lietderības koeficients ir zemāks par 0, kur pat morālā gandarījuma nav ka esi ko paveicis. Vienreiz salaboju Miele veļasmašīnas mehānisko programmatoru, teikšu godīgi, uzvelkamo rokaspulksteni salikt bija vieglāk (vienreiz pārbaudīju savu pacietību vai esmu uz to spējīgs, saliku, un pat gāja, bet nee paldies, otrreiz to nedarīšu)... bet salaboju, un gāja... atalgojums % nekāds, bet vismaz gandarījums... protams otreiz par tādu naudu i klāt neķerošs.

tā pat ar kasetēm, ja mani interesētu tur esošais materiāls vai būtu azarts (azarts būtu kvalitatīvi pārdzīt vecās belakorda plates), ok ņemtos pa lēto, bet mana uztvere par kasetēm ir tāda pati kā Didzim, attiecīgi, negribu ķēpāties, un ja kāds grib lai es to daru, tad lai apmaksā manu laiku...

----------


## Delfins

Labi miers, tie bija tikai mani _divi centi_.
ja vajag azartu, tad vajag.. bet galējībās ar' nevajadzētu iet.

----------


## tornislv

Delfīns,

mēs te runājam par starpību starp profesionālu pieeju un "kaut kā izdarīt" .

Man ir pazīstams santehniķis. Es teiktu, hidroiekārtu un ventilācijas speciālists, puisis, vecumā starp 30 un 40 gadiem.
Man viņš visai mājai taisīja gan ūdeni, gan apkuri, gan filtrēšanu, gan ventilāciju un kondicionēšanu.

Tad lūk, pat "_treknajos gados_" viņš NEKAD neatteica atbraukt pie manis un pieregulēt kaut ko, ja man bija tāda vajadzība. Jā, viņš ir ievērojami dārgāks par *onku ar roratslēgu*, bet - viņš visu laiku mācās. Kādi jauni vārsti, savienojumi, tehnoloģijas tirgū pieejamas, kādi filtri, sūkņi, materiāli. Viņš nav ieciklējies uz profenē apgūto 3/4collu dzels cauruli un locīšanas galdu. Viņš māk izstāstīt klientam, kur vajag alumīnija radiatoru, kur parasto, un kāpēc.
Un tagad, kad citi krāsotāji, kas uz objektu pirms pāris gadiem brauca ar X5 vai kruizeri, sēž bez darba, viņam joprojām ir pilns ar klientiem. Jo klienti novērtē attieksmi un profesionalitāti. Un arī to, ka samaksātā nauda aiziet jauniem instrumentiem, nevis jaunam 4x4S SUVam. Kā viņš pats izteicās - ja es nebūtu pret klientiem *vienmēr*  izturējies atbildīgi, tad tagad man nebūtu klientu...

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi jāpiekrīt ansius.Var jau teikt, ka profesionāļi baigi lecīgie un negrib neko darīt, bet tā nu galīgi nav. Man vairak sanācis darboties ar video pārdzīšanu. Tas ir vienkārši ārprāts mēģināt ko sakombinēt no, ar trīcošu roku fimētiem un nepārtraukti ar transfokātoru pumpētiem, materiāliem. Kad beigās samontē no divu stundu materiāla desmit minūtes, tad kliente vēl neapmierināts, ka tik īsa filmiņa un par ko tāda nauda jāmaksā  ::   Es jau tā uzskatu, ka arī tās desmit minūtes ir pilnīgs brāķis un to sū** neviens neskatīsies. Kad saku cilvēkam, ka pamācišu kaut pašus pamatus, kā jāfilmē, tad adbilde- es tak visu protu un vispār modernajām kameram tāda automātika, ka nekas no filnēšanas nav jāsaprot, pat 5,1 skaņu raksta  ::  .Nu ko, vai tad man no tā duraka naudu nenoplēst? Tā pat ir ar to muzičkas pārdzīšanu. Lielākoties kasetēs jau pamatā ierakstīja sliktas kvalitates izejmaterialu labākā gadījumā no lentas, bet parasti pārkopeja kaseti. Tad nu ko, ņemties ar tādu sū** par santīmiiem, ja visu to muzičku internetā var nokačāt CD kvalitātē un par brīvu. Lielākais kuriozs ko dzirdēju, bet tās dziesmas no interneta neskan tadā kārtībā kā manā kasetē  ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## Jon

> palaid kaseti un paralēli kaut ko daries. ja vajag tikai pārdzīt.


 Nu, bļin, pateici! 
Vienmēr tracinājuši _haļavšķiki_ ar savu sūda kaseti, kas diedelē - nu, kad tev būs laiks, palaid, lai griežas! Dzīvā piemiņā laiks, kad kādam audiopirātam produkciju ražoju. Ausis vaļā, salīdzinām oriģinālu ar lentu (visi maģi 3-head) pa kārtai. Acis vaļā un skats uz "zaķīšiem". Rokas pastāvīgi uz kloķiem, sevišķi ja oriģināls ir kompilācija (izlase) ar atšķirīgiem līmeņiem un toņiem. Cenšamies atcerēties no galvas, kur būs lielie pīķi. Kā liekam citu lentu/kaseti, skaņojam katru maģi - kalibrējam līmeni, piegriežam EQ un _bias_. Ar vinilu vispārzināms čakars - putekļi, slapināšana (DiscWasher fluid), start/stop pēc pārdesmit minūtēm. Pauzes manuāli aizraujam ciet, bet nenoraujam izskaņu un sākumu. Defektam neļaujam paskriet garām, ja brāķis rodas, tas nedrīkst "aiziet tautā". Ja gadās, lenta/kasete tūlīt liekama uz lielās droseles. Lentu tīšanu/slaucīšanu, rakordu līmēšanu un priekšdzēšanu (ar to pašu droseli) pa starpām pat neaprunāšu. Kamēr tā esi noņēmies, paralēli nav laika pat uz poda aiziet!
Tik tad, ja audiopirātam būs pareiza attieksme pret darbu (ieskaitot sava dzelžu parka uzturēšanu nevainojamā kārtībā), "к нему не зарастет народная тропа" (Puškins). Palaid, lai griežas, ka tavu māti...

----------


## kaspich

iistenibaa divaini, cik var buut dazhadi cilveeki. it visaa, arii attieksmee pret lietu un sirdslietu..
ja taa padomaa, cik desmiti tuukstoshi stundu tika pavadiiti pie kasetniekiem, ampiem, chiniijot, tjuuneejot, paarbuuveejot, mediijot kasetes, graamatas, detaljas.. veel tagad atceros kaseshu eeras norietu un Teerbatas komaku. tur bija viens record stends [ap 30 mehaaniku] uz paardoshanu, no kaada audio piraata.
es nezinu, cik stundas nostaaveeju uz to blensdams..  ::  bet ilgi..
laikam jau, to saprot tie, kas ir 'tankaa', jaunajai paaudzei pat nav interesanti..
kaa es pirku pirmos OPampus.. RLC veikalaa pienaak krievs un pastum papiiriiti. a tur TAADAS detalas. plauktaa tikai 148un1, a vinjam..
gaajam kvartaalu, pagalmaa, kaa filmaas - pirku 3 gab. 140ud706. tad visu celju maajup likaas, ka man seko un arestees par kontrabandas iegaadi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Vienmēr tracinājuši _haļavšķiki_ ar savu sūda kaseti, kas diedelē - nu, kad tev būs laiks, palaid, lai griežas! Dzīvā piemiņā laiks, kad kādam audiopirātam produkciju ražoju. Ausis vaļā, salīdzinām oriģinālu ar lentu (visi maģi 3-head) pa kārtai. Acis vaļā un skats uz "zaķīšiem". Rokas pastāvīgi uz kloķiem, sevišķi ja oriģināls ir kompilācija (izlase) ar atšķirīgiem līmeņiem un toņiem. Cenšamies atcerēties no galvas, kur būs lielie pīķi. Kā liekam citu lentu/kaseti, skaņojam katru maģi - kalibrējam līmeni, piegriežam EQ un _bias_. Ar vinilu vispārzināms čakars - putekļi, slapināšana (DiscWasher fluid), start/stop pēc pārdesmit minūtēm. Pauzes manuāli aizraujam ciet, bet nenoraujam izskaņu un sākumu. Defektam neļaujam paskriet garām, ja brāķis rodas, tas nedrīkst "aiziet tautā". Ja gadās, lenta/kasete tūlīt liekama uz lielās droseles. Lentu tīšanu/slaucīšanu, rakordu līmēšanu un priekšdzēšanu (ar to pašu droseli) pa starpām pat neaprunāšu. Kamēr tā esi noņēmies, paralēli nav laika pat uz poda aiziet!
> Tik tad, ja audiopirātam būs pareiza attieksme pret darbu (ieskaitot sava dzelžu parka uzturēšanu nevainojamā kārtībā), "к нему не зарастет народная тропа" (Puškins). Palaid, lai griežas, ka tavu māti...


 >> jā, ko lai piebilst - spečukiem visu cieņu !!! 
     - tie ir Vīri uz kuriem var paļauties un nav jāskatās uz ( pirkstiem)...padarīs kā pienākas vai naraus fufeli. 
    Lai ar kā...interesants bij tas Padomijas laika posms. Bez labiem _paziņām_ nu nekādīgi nevarēja iztikt. 
        a'  Haļavščiki - bij tad...un ar tagad pa pilno. MP3 formāts - jau vien kā _haļavščikiem_ domāts!

----------


## tornislv

mp3 ir formāts, kurā pilns Internets ar sūdiem.
Varu derēt, ka blind testā no laba CD ar EAC ripotu wav failu un to pašu WAV failu kompresētu ar normālu enkoderi VBR 64 - 320 kbps atšķirs tikai retais, un tad tas gabals ir jāzin no galvas un jāklausās uz skaņu iekārtas, kas maksā vairāk, kā vērtētāja gada izpeļņa   ::  

formāts kā tāds nekad nav vainīgs, tam ir/var būt tehniski ierobežojumi, bet sūdus sataisa tikai cilvēki...

----------


## kaspich

+18572305837204585674 [lielaakais skaitlis, kaadu zinu]

----------


## ansius

mp3 vienmēr var dzirdēt un pat ne uz mega dārgas tehnikas... man pietiek ar manām austiņām (sennheiser hd280pro), un pro skaņaskarti. MP3 var atpazīt pēc specifiskiem kropļojumiem, jo īpaši uz bungu šķīvjiem un pūšamajiem instrumentiem. Protams ne uz aklo dzirdot gabalu pirmo reizi var nepateikt, jo tu jau nezini kā jābūt, varbūt tā ir domāts miksējot, bet ja tev ir wav un mp3 salīdzinot vienmēr var dzirdēt, ar trenētu ausi. tas ir nu kādi 10% cilvēku saklausītu atšķirību, un no tiem 5% spētu uz aklo pateikt kurš ir kurš.

----------


## kaspich

> mp3 vienmēr var dzirdēt un pat ne uz mega dārgas tehnikas... man pietiek ar manām austiņām (sennheiser hd280pro), un pro skaņaskarti. MP3 var atpazīt pēc specifiskiem kropļojumiem, jo īpaši uz bungu šķīvjiem un pūšamajiem instrumentiem. Protams ne uz aklo dzirdot gabalu pirmo reizi var nepateikt, jo tu jau nezini kā jābūt, varbūt tā ir domāts miksējot, bet ja tev ir wav un mp3 salīdzinot vienmēr var dzirdēt, ar trenētu ausi. tas ir nu kādi 10% cilvēku saklausītu atšķirību, un no tiem 5% spētu uz aklo pateikt kurš ir kurš.


 
jaataisa blind  :: 
jo [peec manas paarlieciibas] - cilveeks ljoti ietekmeejas no taa, ko grib dzirdeet. respektiivi - ieliekot mp3, jau saakotneeji zin, ka vajadzeetu buut sliktaak. jo tehniski izglitotaaks cilveeks, jo labaak zin, kaadiem gljukiem jaabuut..
dzirdes atminja cilvekam ir 10 sekundes [psihoakustikju peetiijums] - peec shii laika smalkaas nianses aizmirstas. taas aizmirstas uzreiz, ja ir cits/speecigs kairinaajums [piem., cits instrumens - skaljsh vai uzmanibu piesaistosh]..
protams, 128k ir dzirdams. bet, 320k vai 250k VBR - domaaju, lielaaku lomu speelees kodeks, cik korekti/preciizi tas maak reaproximeet datus.. [vai akads likrocis programeetaajs nav noapaljoshanas kljuudas kaut kur nokillojis, vai akadu mainiigu ne taa nodefineejis]..

----------


## ansius

> jaataisa blind


 tur jau tā lieta ka esmu taisījis  :: 

bet tas ir ļoti atkarīgs no source, jo ļoti daudz tas izsaka:
*) vai jau pašā source nav šie kropļojumi kas var maldināt
*) vai source satur skaņas, kas ir problemātiskas mp3 

mp3 nodod bungu šķīvji, šalkoņas, vējš, būtībā mp3 nepatīk trokšņi, kā pierakstam kosinusu transformācijā būtu nepieciešami bezgalīgi daudz elementu, jo trokšņu saturs nav pamat nots + harmoniskās, bet ļoti daudz savstarpēji nesaistītu skaņu.

kodeks ir no svara, un nav tā ka vienmēr ir viennozīmīgi rezultāti, viens kodeks tiek galā ar viena tipa saturu, cits ar cita. un arī dekoderis ir no svara, jo lai arī kosinusa transformācija ir samērā nesarežģīti dekodēt, matemātikas precizitāte te spēlē baigo lomu.

----------


## kaspich

+1 ar piebildi - Tu esi shajaa jomaa parak izgliitots.  ::  'normaals' / 'vidusmeera' cilveeks taadaam aperiodiskaam/nemuzikaalaam skanjaam pieveersh daudz mazaak uzmaniibas kaa muzikaalaam. nu, tas ir taapat kaa - skatiitites video kompreseetajos formaatos. nezinaatajs skataas, bet kvadraatus aatri mainiigajaas vietaas neredz..  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> kodeks ir no svara, un nav tā ka vienmēr ir viennozīmīgi rezultāti


 mp3 formātā dažādas draņķības dzirdētas, bet no pieredzes ar MiniDisc - pēdējās ATRAC versijas tam SONY tādas izdevušās, ka es arī nekādus sūdus nesaklausu, salīdzinot ar oriģinālo CD (pārdzīts caur S/PDIF). Laikam, kamēr miegā gulēju, zilonis uz ausīm uzbridis. Vai jau tiešām vecums klāt   ::  .

----------


## ddff

Esmu taisiijis paaris testus ar PA sisteemaam (dazhaadas kvalitaates) - veel nebija neviena taada, kur labi uztaisiitu 320K MP3 vareetu atskirt no WAV (vai vienkaarshi CD PCM). Ar studijas monitoriem ir vienkaarshaak - parasti nodod dinamika.

ddff

----------


## tornislv

> ... bet no pieredzes ar MiniDisc - pēdējās ATRAC versijas tam SONY tādas izdevušās...


 Man ir Type S Atrac (pēdējā versija) deka (480), bet gribu zināt - kā notiek 780/980 USB pieslēgšana pie PC un kādā formātā ir iespējams no MD dabūt laukā datus - ir pieredze? Ja tas ir viegli, un viss dēļ DRM netiek par kādu kakainu formātu pārvērsts, tad labprāt uz 780/980 apgreidotos.

----------


## ansius

nu nez. tak dabon tādu kam ir S/PDIF optika vai koaksiālais un attiecīga skaņas karte. un dzīvo laimīgs... nee jau jau gribi pa kruto tad ņem ar AES/EBU

----------


## tornislv

Abi tavi varianti ir _real time_, man gribās ar USB2 _transfer speed_  :: 

Un vispār, man nevis TO _vajag_, bet _gribās_ - paeksperimentēt. Tomēr, tikai eksperimenta pēc tērēt naudu un pirkt daiktu ... kaut kā nav košerīgi   ::

----------


## janisp

Šis te izstrādājums varētu būt noderīgs topika autoram un citiem apciparošanas entuziastiem. Trīs lietas vienā kastītē:
http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?loc ... em_id=1039

----------


## Isegrim

Un ko maksā tavs _Furutech_ brīnums? Tas, šķiet, gan dekodē no USB, ne otrādi. Bet citādi - ar sildītiem kabeļiem komplektā būtu jāskan _feini_!

----------


## tornislv

> Šis te izstrādājums varētu būt noderīgs topika autoram un citiem apciparošanas entuziastiem. Trīs lietas vienā kastītē:
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?loc ... em_id=1039


 .. es ņemu pārīti - par norādīto cenu *0.00 Ls*  !   :: 
Korpuss gan glīts, nu, vismaz man patīk!

----------


## janisp

nē tas "brīnums" strādā abos virzienos, analogā ieeja pārslēdzama starp līneāro un fonokorektoru- var apciparot plates. Par to cenu- vēl nav ņemts, jo kaut kā vairāk ar kabeļu produkciju no Furutech ņemamies, kaut gan klausījies uz austiņām esmu. Cenu, ja kādam tiešām ir interese, var paskatīties  google, bet neņemt par pamatu ASV, par nožēlu šeit tāda cena nesanāk (kad mums būs aviācijas bāzes kuģi un atombumbas, tad arī cenas mums te būs foršas).

----------


## ddff

> Šis te izstrādājums varētu būt noderīgs topika autoram un citiem apciparošanas entuziastiem. Trīs lietas vienā kastītē:
> http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?loc ... em_id=1039


 Shii kaste izskataas ceriiga, ja kadreiz gadaas stockaa- ieaicini apchamdiit.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag.

man, piem., ir 0404. nav reference, bet:

suportee liidz 196K samplerate
s/n -117db
-114db record rezhiimaa no MIC IN..

sore, BEZ A korekcijas. tb, vismaz 20db [10X!!!!!] zemaaki troksnji. luuk, jautaajums: cik suudiigiem DAC jaabuut, lai ne out dabuutu -90db izsveerto s/n?
20bit? nee, ok, ja leetaa gala produkts - ir ok.

----------


## ddff

Da labi - 96kHz ir pilniigi ok, nezinu taadu materiaalu, kuru gribeetu ierakstiit ar 192kHz, tas ir jaapeerk gatavs no meistariem, ja ir veelme. SNR normas robezhaas, jebkam, kas tur tiks piesleegts, tas buus lielaaks. Shitaa siikaa kastiite peec price performance vareetu buut labs kompromiss. Man kantorii ir Motu 896HD, bet izskrieshanai netruceetu kas kompaktaaks.

ddff

----------


## tornislv

DE eBajā pa 500 EUR atradu, nesaku jau, ka nav tās naudas vērts, bet es laikam netērēšos, mājās ar to nebūs ko darīt.

----------


## kaspich

> Da labi - 96kHz ir pilniigi ok, nezinu taadu materiaalu, kuru gribeetu ierakstiit ar 192kHz, tas ir jaapeerk gatavs no meistariem, ja ir veelme. SNR normas robezhaas, jebkam, kas tur tiks piesleegts, tas buus lielaaks. Shitaa siikaa kastiite peec price performance vareetu buut labs kompromiss. Man kantorii ir Motu 896HD, bet izskrieshanai netruceetu kas kompaktaaks.
> 
> ddff


 pag. taads s/n noziimee elementaaru lietu - kvanteeshanas kljuudas u.c. DAC/ADC briinumi buus -70db liimenii.
+ ok, DAC viena lieta, bet, ja ADC s/n ir -90, tas nozimee [ja nav supertruper kompresoru/prochu dinamiskai apstraadei], ka no augshas kaa minimums buus headroom 10db, no apakshas ap -70 saaksies kroplji [harmoniski/neharmoniski]. dinamiskais [reaalias] ap 60db.

500Euro?  ::

----------

